# iPod Classic: SAV?



## johnlocke2342 (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour.
J'ai eu 20 ans il y a 3 mois, et on veut me préparer une grosse fête pour fêter ça (pour l'instant, le record de retard d'anniversaire pour les 20 ans est de 4 mois, on verra s'ils le battent).
J'ai demandé un iPod Classic 80 Go, mais j'hésite un peu, vu qu'il n'y a pas la radio dessus, et qu'apparemment la radio vendue séparément par Apple capte mal et ne permet pas l'enregistrement. Ayant cherché ailleurs, et n'aimant pas le design des nouveaux modèles, j'ai vu que Créative fait des "iPod Killers" avec la radio, mais j'ai eu une très mauvaise impression de cette marque et du SAV FNAC qui m'a refusé de reprendre mon lecteur mp3 créative de 512 Mo alors qu'il s'est ouvert tout seul (il n'a jamais reçu aucun choc) et qu'il avait un gros "pète" qui ressemblait bien plus à une rayure de clés bien profonde (ca devait être ça, vu que je le gardais dans la même poche que mes clés).
Heureusement qu'on m'avait pris l'assurance FNAC qui n'a pas compris le refus de SAV, en plus de me dire que c'est "un problème récurrent sur ce modèle".
Donc voilà ma question: Vu qu'on va sûrement m'acheter mon iPod à la FNAC, et après lecture de certains posts quant à la réparation des macs qui serait faite par Apple et pas par la FNAC, est-ce que je pourrais éventuellement donner mon iPod en réparation ailleurs qu'à la FNAC, vu que je ne supporte plus leur SAV (pour info, j'avais acheté mon macbook sur l'Apple Store).
D'avance, merci.


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2008)

tu pourras faire réparer, si besoin, ton iPOD dans tout Centre de maintenance agréé Apple


----------



## MrDillon (5 Mai 2008)

Par contre, seuls les produits achetés sur l'Applestore online seront repris par Apple pour réparation. 

Pour ne pas avoir à payer les réparations en cas de disfonctionnement lié au produit lui-même, c'est un coup de téléphone au service technique d'apple qu'il faut et y obtenir un numéro de cas. Dans ce cas le revendeur prendra en charge la réparation.


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2008)

MrDillon a dit:


> Par contre, seuls les produits achetés sur l'Applestore online seront repris par Apple pour réparation.



Non, aucuns soucis a ce niveau la. J'ai toujours fait réparer mes produit Apple directement par le SAV Apple et non par celui du marchand qui m'avait vendu le produit.

il suffit d'appeler Apple et de donner le numéro de série et ensuite ils s'occupent du reste.


----------



## MrDillon (5 Mai 2008)

Autant pour moi je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux, 

c'est au niveau du service après-vente que l'origine de l'achat pose problème.

En ce qui concerne le service technique il n'y a effectivement aucun problème.

Merci de la précision Gwen.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Mai 2008)

OK, merci donc ce sera bien un iPod Classic!


----------

